# Escort - Passport 9500IX vs. V1



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok So I was looking to get a decent Radar Detector and I was wondering what most of you guys thought. I understand that majority of members here prefer the Valentine 1 Radar Detector and I probably would too until the Escort 9500ix became available.

The features I like about the escort is that it has the GPS which alerts all traffic light camera traps, and also remembers all the false alarm alerts after it has stored the information. This is a big plus to me since getting false alarms is one of the biggest annoyance of having a radar detector.

So please let me know what you guys think?


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

The 9500 has a lot of cool features like the GPS and false lockout but for the money the V1 is tops. If you have it set correctly it doesn't false all that much and the arrows are easily the best thing that's happened to the radar detector in the past decade (hence the patent and reason no other companies have been able to come out with them). I had an 8500 before the V1 and it was pretty good but I would never go back...at least not until Escort is able to add some kind of directional locater (arrows) to their device that is, haha. Also, you might be able to get a refurbished V1 for 10% off if you call and they have one in stock...that's what I did and haven't had any issues in the past 4 years (looked brand new when I received it).


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

The arrows don't seem as important... I mean.. If I get an alert, my primary objective is to slow down to the speed limit regardless if it is coming from behind, side or front. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Ed103 (Dec 28, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. I remember reading something about Valentine paying reviewers to get better scores, and I want to custom mount a detector, so the arrows wouldn't mean anything to me. Any other opinions?


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

It's big bucks, but I think I am going to spring for a 9500ci. I like the remote install and the laser jammer. I have owned a Valentine before and it was too noisey for me. After a while, you start to tune out the alarm just when before you get nailed. I would rather have a slightly less sensitve detector without the annoying false alarms. The arrows help but I don't think it is a must have. The idea is you can know where and how many "bogeys" and in the area.


----------



## alexray (Apr 29, 2006)

It is great that the 9500 stores false alarms. However since my V1 saved my ass in an area where I always get false alarms by telling me there was now 2 bogeys where there is normaly 1 and one was behind and one was in front (see above reply about arrows) I will never use anything else. Thanks Mike for saving me many times.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I was a diehard V1 user for years but I got so sick of it crying wolf with all of the falses that I never knew when I could trust it so I basically stopped paying attention to it. I got a 9500ix and am now quite happy with my peaceful drives and knowing that when it goes off its probably real. Now, it is possible for you to lock out a signal on the 9500 where a cop could be (it memorizes location and a frequency in 1 of 7 bandwidths). I'm not sure what the likelyhood is, but if you check out some reviews of it you'll see where some people tested it and got it to do that. So pick which one you're more comfortable with. Either not trusting your V1 so you might ignore it and get a ticket or taking a chance that you've blocked out a signal with the 9500 and get a ticket. For my money the peaceful drive and not crying wolf of the 9500 wins out. I think the GPS is way cool. I wrote to Valentine and asked about this and made some points on the subject and they really didn't have a useful response. Now, if I could have a V1 with the GPS functions I'd be all over it. I didn't like giving up the arrows, but I"m ok with it now.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

Love the V1 and don't under estimate the value of the arrows. It helps to determine where the threat is and determine if you are approaching it or it's behind you. I have on one in both my cars. The hardwire kit is great!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

bscarlett said:


> Love the V1 and don't under estimate the value of the arrows. It helps to determine where the threat is and determine if you are approaching it or it's behind you. I have on one in both my cars. The hardwire kit is great!


Please explain why it matters if the alert is coming from behind or in front of you?
Normally when a alert comes in your only reaction is to slow down not look for cops in front, left, right, or behind.
I don't get it.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

With anything other then the V1, a constant alert could indicate that a radar threat is somewhere...anywhere around you. With the V1, you can determine if it is in front and driving in the same direction there for little to worry about if the alert does not get louder or it could indicate it is behind you and could be a problem if it gets louder. It can also let you know when you pass a threat based on the arrows. It's called situational awareness. I've driven with both and even though I could get a Bell STI which is undetectable by spectre, I choose the V1


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

bscarlett said:


> With anything other then the V1, a constant alert could indicate that a radar threat is somewhere...anywhere around you. With the V1, you can determine if it is in front and driving in the same direction there for little to worry about if the alert does not get louder or it could indicate it is behind you and could be a problem if it gets louder. It can also let you know when you pass a threat based on the arrows. It's called situational awareness. I've driven with both and even though I could get a Bell STI which is undetectable by spectre, I choose the V1


Bu with a conventional "beep" and the signal strength getting weaker (threat is almost gone ) and signal strength getting higher ( threat close by ) pretty much does the same thing except, it doesn't show where the threat is located north, west, east, south. But as I said earlier regardless where the threat is coming from people normally slow down to the speed limit with any type of alert no?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I agree that the arrows are very useful and I was a little apprehensive to switch from my V1 with the arrows to the 9500ix without them. But in the end, I'm really ok not having them because the thing doesn't cry wolf every 30 seconds.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Which radar detector is the best bang for the bucks (highjacking?). I don't think the "best" is in my best interest because rd has been around for a long time, and certainly older design worked well enough, that is, gives me sufficient time to react before the roach can tag me. I agree that displaying the direction of the radar is an overkill since once I am alarmed that a radar is within my vicinity, my reaction is to slow down to the speed limit regardless of where the radar is located.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Just received my V1 today. I guess I'll check it out and if I don't like it, I'll just return it and try the Passport.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

*GPS > Arrows*

With the Escort, false positives are practically eliminated with the GPS lockout feature. Arrows aren't important. When the detector goes off, just slow down. The V1 needs the arrows because the thing is constantly beeping. I forget my 9500 is in the car most of the time. You never forget a V1 is there..

*Radartest.com - Valentine V1 vs 9500i *
http://www.radartest.com/article_2.asp?articleid=100578

_"I've tested the V1 several times over the past two decades against the Escort Passport 8500 plus the BEL RX 65 and the BEL STi Driver models, all of which have proven capable of matching or exceeding the Valentine One's sensitivity on the two most critical bands, K and Ka."

Buoyed by this news, I mounted the Valentine One in mid-windshield, the optimal position if its directional arrows are to work correctly. The Escort was windshield-mounted near the left A*****ar. The Escort 9500i was set to highway mode, GPS enabled, and the V1 to all-bogey mode. A 100-mile test hop confirmed that there was no evidence of cross-talk between the two. Early the following morning I was rolling eastward on I-10.

Over the next two days I encountered no fewer than 21 police radars: 10 K-band and 11 Ka-band, plus two lasers. There were some very close calls but generally both detectors gave plenty of warning, even against the ubiquitous instant-on radar.
Escort Passport 9500i GPS-enabled radar detector

The two exhibited very different behavior, however. In unfiltered highway mode (called All Bogey mode), the Valentine One is designed to report every signal without thoroughly scrutinizing it first to weed out non-police radar sources. As a result, during the trip it alerted to 68 X-band automatic door openers at stores adjacent to the freeway, 26 K-band openers and 17 Ka-band sources, all but two of the latter being radar detectors in other cars.

How can a Ka-band signal from a police radar gun be weeded-out from that of a nearby radar detector? Easy. With the Escort 9500i set to Spec Display mode, the exact frequency of each signal was displayed. Knowing on which segments of Ka band police radar are to found, real police radar can be readily identified. All of the rest can be safely ignored. To those who prefer not to flat-spot their tires by constant panic-braking, this is a huge advantage.

The total of 111 false alarms meant enduring one of them, on average, every 9.5 minutes over the two-day trip. Aside from the annoyance factor from the frequent false alarms, eventually they led me to doubt the V1's truthfulness.

The biggest consumer complaint about radar detectors is excessive false alarms. Valentine diehards say they're untroubled by these. But I have a different requirement of a radar detector: Just tell me when I'm around police radar and keep quiet the rest of the time.

In contrast to the Valentine One, the Escort Passport 9500i alerted to five X-band door openers, three K-band openers and one Ka-band spurious signal, probably a radar detector in a passing car, for a total of 9 falses. On every other occasion when the Escort barked an alert, it was warning of police radar, not automatic door openers or other radar detectors. Those 102 additional false alarms from the Valentine One can make it a rather tedious traveling companion for those who place a high value on a detector's ability to remain silent.

The ultra-quiet operation of the Escort Passport 9500i, coupled with its exemplary performance and unprecedented level of sophistication, has clearly raised the bar another notch in high-performance radar-detection technology._


----------



## NewBMWownr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just a point about radartest.com as an authority. The site's main technical expert, Craig Petersen, and Mike Valentine have had a running feud for some time. I can't seem to quickly bring up some of the articles where the two of them square off, but were/are documented on the internet. As a result, I'd personally be weary of solely relying on the comments/ratings/etc. related to the V1 posted on radartest.com. Other sites to substantiate the opinions expressed on radartest.com: www.guysoflidar.com, radarbusters.com, and I'm sure others. I used to rely on Car and Driver, but they haven't done a comprehensive test in more than 5 years.

As another point, I'd point you all to this link. Whether or not this was a practical joke by Mr. Petersen or not it does seem juvenile at the least.

I have a V1 and have had one since 1996. I took advantage of the upgrade last year and got the newest, latest, greatest version and still think it's a great detector. The arrows are nice, but the real advantage is the rear-facing antenna as it greatly increases detection range from the back. I think rear detection range is as important as front, as more often than not, I've been hit from behind with radar (and sometimes Laser). From the officer's perspective, firing from behind (in the direction of traffic) makes the 'take down' easier as the officer isn't doing the big U turn to turn the cruiser around and chase you down (assuming the cop is using a gun with only a forward-facing transmitting antenna). Certainly you can replicate this feature with a remotely installed detector, but it's a lot more money.

Now I do look with a bit of jealousy at the GPS feature on the newest Escort detector and think it's a great addition. I don't buy Mike Valentine's assertion that it simply increases the 'shrug factor' for alarms that you already know about. A great radar detector is both sensitive and selective, not one or the other. I agree that a V1 plus GPS would be an unbeatable combination and I'll also comment that I believe that Valentine is getting a bit behind the times. When this happened at Escort, they came out with the Passport. I'd certainly like to see some sort of GPS and I'd also like to see some sort of 'social networking' deal that allows people to report traps that would be used to refine the detection capabilities (something like what TomTom does with map and routing updates submitted by users). In the meantime, I use the filtering features on the V1 and my brain to figure out what's real and what's not.

At the end of the day, both have return policies. Try them both out and keep the one you like.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

NewBMWownr said:


> Now I do look with a bit of jealousy at the GPS feature on the newest Escort detector and think it's a great addition. I don't buy Mike Valentine's assertion that it simply increases the 'shrug factor' for alarms that you already know about. A great radar detector is both sensitive and selective, not one or the other. I agree that a V1 plus GPS would be an unbeatable combination and I'll also comment that I believe that Valentine is getting a bit behind the times. When this happened at Escort, they came out with the Passport. I'd certainly like to see some sort of GPS and I'd also like to see some sort of 'social networking' deal that allows people to report traps that would be used to refine the detection capabilities (something like what TomTom does with map and routing updates submitted by users). In the meantime, I use the filtering features on the V1 and my brain to figure out what's real and what's not.
> 
> At the end of the day, both have return policies. Try them both out and keep the one you like.


I agree, a V1 with GPS and I'd be back to Valentine. I'd emailed them about this last year sometime and they didn't think that GPS was a useful feature in a RD. I was like, ok, I'll be back when you get it. They tried to suggest that it mostly just be useful for things like a daily commute. To which I pointed out that isn't that what most people have? A daily commute? Seems like a no brainer to me. I've had it point out a few red light cameras too which is nice.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

So far using this detector around the city and urban areas it is too noisy. All freaking automatic doors and other radio waves are being detected as I suspected. I guess I won't be using it locally.

If this thing still rings in numerous false alerts on my road trip to NC from NJ, I may return the V1 and get the passport 9500ix which would be good since they lock out all the false alarms by learning where they are via GPS.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> So far using this detector around the city and urban areas it is too noisy. All freaking automatic doors and other radio waves are being detected as I suspected. I guess I won't be using it locally.
> 
> If this thing still rings in numerous false alerts on my road trip to NC from NJ, I may return the V1 and get the passport 9500ix which would be good since they lock out all the false alarms by learning where they are via GPS.


Yep, one of the reasons I got rid of mine. It falses so much that you just don't know what to trust. With the 9500, a few passes and it'll be quiet in all of those places.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah I have the 30 day money back guarantee so I may end up using it. Going to try it out on my road trip coming up this Friday and see how it works out before I return it.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Snareman said:


> I agree, a V1 with GPS and I'd be back to Valentine. I'd emailed them about this last year sometime and they didn't think that GPS was a useful feature in a RD. I was like, ok, I'll be back when you get it. They tried to suggest that it mostly just be useful for things like a daily commute. To which I pointed out that isn't that what most people have? A daily commute? Seems like a no brainer to me. I've had it point out a few red light cameras too which is nice.


LOL so the RD used for something else then a daily commute?? What kind of moron says that? heh.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

It'll certainly be better on a road trip, but one of the other reasons I got rid of mine is that around here they are now using all of these traffic monitoring things that put off a radar type signal that would always set it off. They are "instant on" so I never knew if it was a cop or not until I got used to where they were every day driving to work. It got really annoying. Now with the 9500, my drive to work is silent. You do run the risk of there bring a cop in a place that it locked out and if the cop has a radar on the same bandwidth (the 9500 splits things into 8 bands or so) that its blocked, you'll also block the cop. So you just have to decide if its an acceptable risk. My decision process was - V1 cries wolf all the time so I stopped trusting it and therefore might ignore it and get a ticket. 9500 might block a cop (not sure exactly what the chances are) but when it goes off I pretty much know I can trust that I should slow down.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> LOL so the RD used for something else then a daily commute?? What kind of moron says that? heh.


That would be the Valentine tech guy.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

V1 still gets my vote. I love it.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> V1 still gets my vote. I love it.


what do you like better about it?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Snareman said:


> what do you like better about it?


I like the arrows, the range is very good, love the design. The gps, eh. It's ok, but I prefer arrows.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> I like the arrows, the range is very good, love the design. The gps, eh. It's ok, but I prefer arrows.


That still doesn't say why you like it.

I like cotton candy. Why? Cause its cotton and candy.
:rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I was all about the arrows, but in the end, the peace and quiet wins out. And now, in my post arrows era, all is well without them.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I don't mind the beeping at all. Music to my ears.

The arrows!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> I don't mind the beeping at all. Music to my ears.
> 
> The arrows!


Incessant untrustworthy beeping is music to your ears? Maybe you could just make an mp3 of it.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I'll make the number one selling song in the US.

V1_beep_rmx


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> I'll make the number one selling song in the US.
> 
> V1_beep_rmx


Ok, you can play that in your car and I'll play John Cage's 4:33. You can download it here.

http://interglacial.com/~sburke/stuff/cage_433.html


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Snareman said:


> Ok, you can play that in your car and I'll play John Cage's 4:33. You can download it here.
> 
> http://interglacial.com/~sburke/stuff/cage_433.html


Haha

So did you buy any RD yet?

Check out this forum that I am part of

www.radardector.net


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> Haha
> 
> So did you buy any RD yet?
> 
> ...


Me? I was a long time die hard V1 user and sold it for a 9500ix late last year and the silence is very nice. I never thought I'd jump ship over to Escort, but I'm there and I'm happy.  Like I said, I think a V1 with GPS would be a winning combo and would win me back over.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Granted I haven't downloaded any of these yet, but would it be useful to get the higher quality, higher bit rate version?

http://interglacial.com/~sburke/stuff/cage_433.html

I suppose I could DL each of them and see if one sounds better than the other.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Well, I'll stick with my V1 for a while. I don't mind the beeping and waiting till the V2

:str8pimpi


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

One of the nice things about the V1 is that they hold their value well for resale. You can almost get retail on ebay. Or at least not lose too much.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Yea, recently they are dropping a bit. Lowest for the latest software is about 300 used.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

When I got my last one I drove down to Cinci to the Valentine place to pick it up. Its an amazingly unassuming place. You'd never find it.

Here's some pics I posted from my trip
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239011


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Very nice pics, must have been a fun trip

and even MORE fun on the way back


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I'm only about an hour north of Cinci, so not too far away. I had my old V1 on the way down and traded it in for the new one. I can't exactly say that it was light years better, but in my mind it was.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Sucks Mike wasn't there. Normally people that drive there are lucky enough to see him in person. He drives a Mercedes GL550


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

BTW, I think Escort is just down the road from Valentine on Fields-Ertle Rd. Must be close by since Mike Valentine used to work for Escort.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> Sucks Mike wasn't there. Normally people that drive there are lucky enough to see him in person. He drives a Mercedes GL550


Yea, I'd read about some of his cool cars and seeing them parked there. No such luck for me.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I still haven't read anyone posting how the arrows are actually useful. If my detector goes off indicating a Ka frequency, which is most popular around there, then I'm going to slow down. I don't care if it's in front, side or behind me. I won't accept continual false alarms as acceptable in a premium RD. Valentine used to be the pinnacle of RD. GPS, freq identification, minimal false alarms, reliability and customization is what I'm looking for in a premium RD and Valentine continues to promote their arrows. I think the ability to upgrade and the arrows are great but they can't discount the value of gps and the reduction of false alarms.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

cruztopless said:


> i still haven't read anyone posting how the arrows are actually useful. If my detector goes off indicating a ka frequency, which is most popular around there, then i'm going to slow down. I don't care if it's in front, side or behind me. I won't accept continual false alarms as acceptable in a premium rd. Valentine used to be the pinnacle of rd. Gps, freq identification, minimal false alarms, reliability and customization is what i'm looking for in a premium rd and valentine continues to promote their arrows. I think the ability to upgrade and the arrows are great but they can't discount the value of gps and the reduction of false alarms.


+1


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

But what if there is a leo coming from behind, without arrows you would slow down and actually make him advance to you. If you know he is coming from the rear you can always drive away from him.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Solidjake said:


> But what if there is a leo coming from behind, without arrows you would slow down and actually make him advance to you. If you know he is coming from the rear you can always drive away from him.


No, that's a bad idea. If you don't know how far behind you he is (if its night tie for instance) he could be close and speeding up could get you caught and a ticket.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> But what if there is a leo coming from behind, without arrows you would slow down and actually make him advance to you. If you know he is coming from the rear you can always drive away from him.


huh? What is with te obsession with arrows? If there is radar, just slow the f-down... Who cares where it comes from... And as for going _faster_ when sensing radar?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

sna77 said:


> And as for going _faster_ when sensing radar?


yep


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Whats the range on the V1 and on the 9500xi?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

from poost #50 here: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=675556

*Why some people prefer the 9500i:*

*Curve Test:*









Winner:
K band: *V1* (barely)
Ka 34.7: *9500i*
Ka 35.5: *9500i*
X band: Non-issue in most areas

*Straightaway Test:*









Winner:
K band: *9500i *(barely)
Ka 34.7: Even
Ka 35.5: *9500i*
X band: Non-issue in most areas

*False positives test:*
*
City:*









Valentine One: *51 total falses and 81 bogeys*
Escort 9500i: *0 total falses and 0 bogeys*.

*Freeway:*








*

Valentine One: 111 false alarms
9500i: 9 false alarms

"In the past 20 years there's been only one radar detector I've tested that was quieter in town than the Escort Passport 9500i. And that one turned out to be dead on all three bands." :lmao:

http://www.radartest.com/article_2.asp?articleid=100578[/QUOTE]*


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks. Thats what I was looking for.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Are those lack of falses with the 9500 after it had already been "sensitized" to the area? If not, then the numbers are _really _impressive. Although some people here seem to like the noise of all the falses.


----------



## edgar620 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've been debating which one to get and I think I'm going to go with the 9500. Seems better than the V1.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

Both have a thirty day return policy. Hook them both up and see which you like better.

I have an old passport that they will credit $80 in exchange on a new 9500xi. That makes the price difference about two lunches. I should have mine tomorrow. IMHO the V1 just makes too many false alarms and desensitizes me to the noise it makes.


----------



## prophetx2 (May 10, 2009)

For daily non-highway commutes, you are right the v1 is very sensitive..sometimes too sensitive. You can lock out the bands that your area does not use, ie: x and k band, which will quiet down the V1's "falses" quite substantially. The GPS is great, until you realize that inside a city, cops usually use buildings or parking lots to tag people. Now if the escort remembers location + bogey count...that would be amazing (ie: 2 ka bands in the area are blocked out but now there's 3...time to sound off the alarms!). I'm not sure I'm willing to take that risk, but to be honest I do not speed in city areas anyways since there are just way too many cars + people anyways.

The v1 arrows are extremely helpful in highway driving. On the highway my v1 is dead silent 90% of the time. It "falses" quite a bit when I'm driving close to those new SUVs where they emit laser signals now but, it's quite easy to tell with the arrows and I think any good laser detector will give you falses in those cases. 

I'm not sure if the arrows by itself are extremely helpful, but the signal strength + bogey counter + band + arrows are definitely helpful when used together. Driving in CA, I know that KA band and laser are pretty much all the police use. When i drive by an area on the highway I can tell whether I'm getting a false or not much sooner than those without arrows. Like someone said, when the radar blips at KA you most likely slow down, but then I ask you..how do you know a.) if you passed the actual signal b.) if there are more than 1 signals (ie: you possibly see the speed sign yet there's a police officer tagging near it).

From what i remember, the bogey counter and the arrows are patented by V1 and the GPS integrated with radar detectors are patented by bel/escort. It'll be a while before we see both integrated, that's for sure... If you can get something that has both, indeed it would be the best of both worlds. 

For me personally, I do not need a radar detector driving in the city...it's just too dense/unsafe for me to even attempt to speed. If most of your commute is in the city, then possibly the escort is the better buy. Someone mentioned this before but, a radar detector detects signals. You can either trust a computer to block those signals from you or you can use judgment. On a daily commute you probably would of remembered all the falses + bogey counters already...and if your falsing so much I doubt you turned off x band off and possibly even k band off..


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't want to turn any of the bands off though. You could argue to turn off the X band, but Ohio State Patrol uses laser and x-band radar. Local cops usually use Ka, but I can't afford to then the X off.


----------



## snoopspecial (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a good DIY instructions and a mounting kit for the 9500ix? I dont really care to mount the remote mute button - i just am looking for a hardwire into the overhead lights or something the powers on/off automatically.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

http://m3.madrussian.net/diy_valentine_v1.shtml

Its for a V1 but same concept. I don't use the Mute button either with my 9500--kinda pointless IMO since there is a mute button on the detector itself...

Anyhow, basically just tap into a power source up above--sunroof motor, Homelink power etc etc


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got my 9500ix yesterday and it has already saved me one ticket. So far, I am very impressed with the GPS function and the detector. I bought a hardwire kit off a reputable ebay seller for 10 dollars shipped. I didn't have any use for the mute button for the extra twenty dollars. It seems like Passport should offer a simple direct wire kit as well as the deluxe version.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

JohnnyRoaster said:


> I just got my 9500ix yesterday and it has already saved me one ticket. So far, I am very impressed with the GPS function and the detector. I bought a hardwire kit off a reputable ebay seller for 10 dollars shipped. I didn't have any use for the mute button for the extra twenty dollars. It seems like Passport should offer a simple direct wire kit as well as the deluxe version.


they do. Had you ordered off the Escort website you would have gotten one... Not to mention free updates for the first 90 days. 

$10 from Escort:
https://www.escortradar.com/store/direct-wire-cord.html


----------



## ewc (Oct 9, 2006)

I've had my V1 since the late 1990s and love it. There are 3 modes that you can use to filter out false signals: "All Signals" (no filter); "Logic" (some filtering of X and K Bands; and "Full Logic" silencing low strength X band signals (e.g. from auto doors, etc.).

I generally leave it on All Signals all the time, but in town, I may use Logic to filter out the false door opener signals. 

Frankly, I don't see why you guys contend that the V1 falses all the time. The only real issue on falsing is with X band signals. I never get K or Ka band falses. And usually, when I get X band falsing, it's pretty clear I'm driving by a strip mall or other store (CVS, etc) with auto doors and that it is a false signal. The bogey counter also helps in this regard. For example, if there is a CVS store in my neighborhood that I drive by everyday that gives off a 1 signal X band -- but today, there are 2 X band bogeys coming up, I know that there might be a cop hanging out nearby today.

I don't see how the Escort can filter out these X band signals, unless it is basically ignoring them, which is bad IMO. The fact is that they are REAL X band signals being issued by door openers, etc., which may or may not be a real cop. These are not "false" signals. Although cops rarely use X band these days, I have seen them still use them on occasion. I would rather receive these signals and use my brain to determine whether they are "false," rather than leaving it to some fuzzy logic. 

Also, with the Escort GPS, if you filter out that CVS signal, you may miss the 1 day that a cop is camping out next to that store and get tagged. This is probably why V1 says the GPS is useless. 

On the arrows, I love them on the highway and they are immensely useful. For example, on the Jersey turnpike, where cops leave their K band signals on ALL the time (no instant on), I get an increasing K band signal, arrow forward, 1 bogey count. I slow down. Front signal gets stronger; I see a cop going the opposite direction; I see my arrows switch to middle, then to rear as the cop goes by. If there is still 1 bogey count, I know that the cop is now behind me, so I can resume my cruising. 

This is much nicer than just slowing down and not knowing where the cop is coming from. Also, if there is another cop further down on my side of the road, I will see the bogey count at 2, with arrows pointing forward and back. Now I know I should still keep it slow, as there may be a cop ahead. With the Escort, I may have just seen the other cop pass, and think I was in the clear; not knowing there was another cop sitting in front of me. 

THAT is the beauty of the arrows. But if you like "flying blind," feel free to continue with your Escorts! :rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ewc said:


> I've had my V1 since the late 1990s and love it. There are 3 modes that you can use to filter out false signals: "All Signals" (no filter); "Logic" (some filtering of X and K Bands; and "Full Logic" silencing low strength X band signals (e.g. from auto doors, etc.).:


I initially left it all open but eventually went for the Logic, but it was still noisy.



> Frankly, I don't see why you guys contend that the V1 falses all the time. The only real issue on falsing is with X band signals. I never get K or Ka band falses. And usually, when I get X band falsing, it's pretty clear I'm driving by a strip mall or other store (CVS, etc) with auto doors and that it is a false signal. The bogey counter also helps in this regard.


There is that, but I also get a ton on the highway now. Around here they have started using some type of traffic monitoring device that is K band based that puts out an instant on signal and will stay on for 5-10sec. They are dotted through the highways and you can figure out where they are, but my drive to work had become very noisy. This is one of the ideal spots where the GPS works. As I've mentioned before, yes, you do take the risk of blocking a frequency band that a cop might also be on in the same area, but you have to pick which risk you are willing to take - Catching all the signals, falses and all and not knowing which ones to trust when your detector "cries wolf" all the time. I basically started ignoring my V1 entirely. Or, take the risk (and I don't know how high it is in practicality) of blocking a LEO. I've opted for the second and when my detector goes off I know that for the most part I can trust it.



> For example, if there is a CVS store in my neighborhood that I drive by everyday that gives off a 1 signal X band -- but today, there are 2 X band bogeys coming up, I know that there might be a cop hanging out nearby today.


I think the 9500 does show multiple signals. Also, it will show for instance, that you have 1 K band and 2 X band signals. With the V1 if you have a mix of signals, you don't know how many of which there are and the detector decided which it thinks is more important and displays the strength for that one.



> I don't see how the Escort can filter out these X band signals, unless it is basically ignoring them, which is bad IMO.


I'm not sure I understand this. What does the V1 do to filter them? State Troopers in Ohio use X-band radar still for some reason. That and laser.



> I would rather receive these signals and use my brain to determine whether they are "false," rather than leaving it to some fuzzy logic.


Agreed, unless its blocking out a shopping center that I drive past every day that it has saved.



> Also, with the Escort GPS, if you filter out that CVS signal, you may miss the 1 day that a cop is camping out next to that store and get tagged. This is probably why V1 says the GPS is useless.


See my above comment about the risks of each. I had initially thought that it filtered out a specific frequency, but in reality its just 1 of 8 bands that it filters. Not sure if they could adjust the technology there. BUt if it filters out the GPS that I pass every day and keeps my drive a bit quieter that's nice.



> On the arrows, I love them on the highway and they are immensely useful. For example, on the Jersey turnpike, where cops leave their K band signals on ALL the time (no instant on), I get an increasing K band signal, arrow forward, 1 bogey count. I slow down. Front signal gets stronger; I see a cop going the opposite direction; I see my arrows switch to middle, then to rear as the cop goes by. If there is still 1 bogey count, I know that the cop is now behind me, so I can resume my cruising.


I agree. This is where the arrows are helpful. When you pass a LEO going the other way you can watch the arrows go from front, to side to rear. It is a nice feature that I'd love to have, but I guess I'd rather have a quieter ride with a detector I know to trust when it goes off.

Now, if Valentine would come out with GPS in one of their detectors along with the arrows, I'd back with them.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

ewc said:


> I've had my V1 since the late 1990s and love it. There are 3 modes that you can use to filter out false signals: "All Signals" (no filter); "Logic" (some filtering of X and K Bands; and "Full Logic" silencing low strength X band signals (e.g. from auto doors, etc.).
> 
> I generally leave it on All Signals all the time, but in town, I may use Logic to filter out the false door opener signals.
> 
> ...


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## espressomiata (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been using the Escort 9500i and also a Bel Driver STI for over a year and a half and really like them both. They perform about the same as each other and it is difficult to pick one over the other. If I would've had the money 5 or so years ago (and I had lived in the U.S. then), I would've bought the V1. It was simply the best back then and nothing came close. But the V1 has rested on their laurels for too long and has now been surpassed and seems antiquated. Sure, it still has good detection range but I like to get more bang for my buck. Untill the V1 improves it's range significantly over the Escort and/or Bel and improves features, I won't consider buying one.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I agree. It seems like Escort has come out with some significant upgrades in technology to their detectors where as V1 has added exciting POP :dunno:. 

A few other nice features of the 9500 due its GPS:

The detector doesn't go off if you're going under 15mps. If you're in a parking lot where there are a ton of signals that would set the V1 off, the 9500 remains silent. 

Because of the GPS, it can give you an accurate speed (unlike the speedo on my BMW). You can either set it to tell you the speed all the time or when you get a radar signal it will show your speed for 5sec or so.


----------



## espressomiata (Jun 12, 2009)

Considering the innacuracies of nearly all speedos, the GPS-provided speed display of the 9500 is one of the most useful additional features, IMO.


----------



## ewc (Oct 9, 2006)

If the Passport has a prominent counter display, than that is very helpful. But isn't it a particular selection on the display that you need to separately select in order to display? Or does it come up on the default display?

I know those K band traffic monitoring devices are really annoying. Connecticut has them, and every time I drive up there it's a pain. But again, I can usually tell that it is a false signal by the single count and constant-on signal. I still keep it slow on the K-band signal, however.

I agree with you that our discussion is what is the lesser of two evils. More signals (and the cry wolf syndrome) vs. More filtering (and the potential to filter real threats). I believe this is the fundamental difference between Mike Valentine's philosophy vs. Escort.



Snareman said:


> I initially left it all open but eventually went for the Logic, but it was still noisy.
> 
> There is that, but I also get a ton on the highway now. Around here they have started using some type of traffic monitoring device that is K band based that puts out an instant on signal and will stay on for 5-10sec. They are dotted through the highways and you can figure out where they are, but my drive to work had become very noisy. This is one of the ideal spots where the GPS works. As I've mentioned before, yes, you do take the risk of blocking a frequency band that a cop might also be on in the same area, but you have to pick which risk you are willing to take - Catching all the signals, falses and all and not knowing which ones to trust when your detector "cries wolf" all the time. I basically started ignoring my V1 entirely. Or, take the risk (and I don't know how high it is in practicality) of blocking a LEO. I've opted for the second and when my detector goes off I know that for the most part I can trust it.
> 
> ...


----------



## espressomiata (Jun 12, 2009)

My 9500i does not have a signal counter display that I am aware of. However, once you mark an existing signal as false, it will only alarm if an addition or different signal is detected in the same vicinity. For example, I go by a store every day that sets off the k-band. I mark that signal in the 9500i. From now on, I won't get a k-band alarm by that store. Now, if there is a cop sitting in the same vicinity one day and assuming the police radar is using a different freq. in the k-band, the 9500i will go off.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

9500i manual: http://www.escortradar.com/pdf/9500ixOwnersManual.pdf

Page 8 shows how you can enable Expert Meter or Spec Display to show frequency or the different strengths of different bands being displayed simultaneously.


----------



## ewc (Oct 9, 2006)

As a side note, all this technology is still useless if you're not paying attention while driving. The only 2 tickets I've received were instances where NO radar/lidar was used at all.

The first time was on I-95 in Maryland, where the cop used VASCAR (timing between 2 lines on the highway). The second was locally, when I was paced by a cop from behind -- it was during the morning commute, so I was still half asleep :tsk:


----------



## espressomiata (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for that. Been quite a while since I looked at the manual. Think I'll give that mode a try.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I just happened upon this thread, and there's definitely more than a little misinformation being thrown around here.

I've had quite a bit of experience with a number of Escort models and the V1 over the years, and until the various iterations of the 9500 came out, my vote was solidly for the V1. Most importantly, the V1 had noticeably better range than the 8500 and older Escort models.

The V1 also has the arrows, which aren't just a gimmick. A couple of people have asked what good the arrows do when you're slowing down anyway. Well, what happens after you slow down? You start looking around for the LEO without any sense of direction, which is very distracting from your driving. If you don't see anything, when is it safe to speed back up? Although to some extent an experienced RD user can use signal strength to judge where the LEO is, the V1 arrows are very helpful in this regard.

However, as some have already said, Valentine has really rested on its laurels for too long, and now I've got the 9500ix in my car. I miss the arrows, but everything else weighs in favor of the Passport:

1. The 9500ix now has as good or better range than the V1 for the radar bands that matter.

2. For those of us that live in the city, the 9500ix falses only a tenth as much as the V1. Maybe less. Driving around the city with the V1 made me turn it off if I had a passenger in the car or if I had a headache.

3. The GPS-based auto-learn function of the 9500ix does not block out all bands and frequencies when a false is detected at a particular location. It only blocks out the frequency that it has detected three times in a row at that location. So if a LEO is camped out at that location the next time you drive by, the Passport will detect him.

4. The expert display mode on the Passport is in many ways better than the arrows and bogey counter on the V1. This display mode is able to track the strengths of multiple radar signals at the same time, even if they're using the same band. This is much more useful for evaluating multiple threats than the bogey counter on the V1. It also allows you to quickly determine if a real threat is hiding among false signals.

5. The 9500ix can tell you where red light cameras and speed cameras are located.

6. The 9500ix will display your speed when it detects a threat. This is very helpful because you only have to look in one place to check your speed and assess the threat.


----------



## GinoDotCom (Jun 22, 2008)

Just placed an order for an 9500ix Escort earlier today along with a hard wire set that is not from Escort directly. I actually didn't notice this wire set on the Escort site, as I only saw the premium hardwire version that came with the Mute Box. I paid $428 shipped from a vendor at Amazon that sells radars. 

Very excited about the purchase especially after reading this thread  And also because at one point I almost bought the 9500ix for $499+ tax. Either way, a noisy radar at the premium price just doesn't make sense.

Does anyone know how long did V1 get its arrow patent for?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Here are all their patent numbers:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentine_One

And paste them into the US patent search here:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm

I'm on my BlackBerry so someone else do this...

V1 patent #'s

* 7,061,423
* 6,175,324
* 5,917,441
* 5,900,832
* 5,856,801
* 5,852,417
* 5,300,932
* 5,250,951
* 5,206,651
* 5,164,729
* 5,151,701
* 5,146,226
* 5,125,110
* 5,116,248
* 5,083,129
* 5,068,663
* 5,020,754
* 4,994,775
* 4,973,925
* 4,878,061
* 4,631,542
* D338,841


----------



## espressomiata (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, Escort just upped the ante. Just announced their top of the line detector, RedLine, with improved range and more. Check their site for details.

WTF, no GPS!? I guess that's so they can release another, more expensive model with the addition of GPS. This RedLine doesn't sound any better than my Bel STI Pro Driver.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, just got that email too. But it doesn't have GPS? Seems like they'd integrate that into all of their detectors. Especially for $500!


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Snareman said:


> Yea, just got that email too. But it doesn't have GPS? Seems like they'd integrate that into all of their detectors. Especially for $500!


+1

There's no justification for me to bite on this since the 9500ix already gives me plenty of range and the GPS functions to boot.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

TLudwig said:


> +1
> 
> There's no justification for me to bite on this since the 9500ix already gives me plenty of range and the GPS functions to boot.


Exactly. I can't really see what advantage this has over the 9500ix.


----------

